# MiDFur X 2010



## Flarveon (May 3, 2010)

Am looking for some furs who are going to MiDFur this year and all; just interested as I will be booking my hotel room super early this year!


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

I'll probably be going, but I already live in Melbourne. XD

You may want to ask on the MiDFur forums, or maybe even Furstralia!


----------



## Flarveon (May 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I'll probably be going, but I already live in Melbourne. XD
> 
> You may want to ask on the MiDFur forums, or maybe even Furstralia!



Asked on Furstralia and alot of furs going are local to that area unfortunately for me  I'm a Brisfur so its going to be a little harder to get there.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 3, 2010)

I reckon I might be going, since I can't attend AC. Flights interstate don't cost much compared to Over Seas. XD


----------



## Taralack (May 4, 2010)

Damn mate, so that bombed for you?  Sorry to hear that. Hope you can make it to MiDFur then!


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Damn mate, so that bombed for you?  Sorry to hear that. Hope you can make it to MiDFur then!



Yeah, I was risking it with going. I had to go on a Personal loan, I though bugger it I'll go next year. I reckon theres a fairly good chance I'll be going to MiDFur though.


----------



## Flarveon (May 4, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Yeah, I was risking it with going. I had to go on a Personal loan, I though bugger it I'll go next year. I reckon theres a fairly good chance I'll be going to MiDFur though.


 
One day soon i'd love to go to AC or FC or any of the big ones 

But yes, suiter or normal?


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 4, 2010)

Nah normal, I would love to get a partial fursuit to go with my Auscam.


----------



## Flarveon (May 10, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Nah normal, I would love to get a partial fursuit to go with my Auscam.



Its alot cooler in a partial as well; you should keep an eye out for them on Furbid, furbuy and fursuit auctions on LJ


----------



## DistilDarkness (May 15, 2010)

I really want to go this time, I miss out every year. X3 But I live local so no hotel staying for me sorry I can't help with your bookings.


----------



## Flarveon (May 17, 2010)

DistilDarkness said:


> I really want to go this time, I miss out every year. X3 But I live local so no hotel staying for me sorry I can't help with your bookings.



Damns, well I hope you go this year =3
I'm hoping to book a hotel or stay at a hostel; know any good ones in the area?


----------

